# YOUTUBE recommendation



## Planted_Box (19 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 

Anyone know any Good YouTube channels that are very informative and not just re-scaping tanks, info like fertilisation what to look out for different signs, co2 low tech maintenance high tech etc. 

I know of 

MD 
GREEN AQUA 
AQUASCAPE AMSTERDAM


----------



## plantnoobdude (19 Jan 2022)

To be honest, I don't know any youtubers that I can whole-heartedly recommend. most are fairly ok but a lot have very questionable info, especially surrounding algae. your best bet is to stick around forums (ukaps, plantedtank, barrreport,) and go to youtube for the eye candy. Though, I will say 2hraquarists website is very good filled with info and a lot of nice pictures.


----------



## Planted_Box (19 Jan 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> To be honest, I don't know any youtubers that I can whole-heartedly recommend. most are fairly ok but a lot have very questionable info, especially surrounding algae. your best bet is to stick around forums (ukaps, plantedtank, barrreport,) and go to youtube for the eye candy. Though, I will say 2hraquarists website is very good filled with info and a lot of nice pictures.


Ill check it out


----------



## MichaelJ (19 Jan 2022)

Planted_Box said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone know any Good YouTube channels that are very informative and not just re-scaping tanks, info like fertilisation what to look out for different signs, co2 low tech maintenance high tech etc.
> 
> ...


Hi @Planted_Box  I am always a bit wary about information that may be tainted by commercial interests (product placement and such). I get that these guys make some money on the side with their YouTube channels, and that is all fine. When I occasionally tune in its mostly to see the awesome scapes and for the entertainment factor (MD can be quite funny...) and not much for the "in-depth educational bits", which  mostly constitute sassy one-liners... Oh well, it might be a generational thing 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## erwin123 (19 Jan 2022)

I second 2hr Aquarist - I learnt a lot from their website plus of course UKAPS. George Farmer's channel is good for aquascaping ideas.

Barreport there are many good threads but my favourite two Epic threads are by Vin Kutty  - the Rotala Kill Tank Thread and his Dutch journal where he set up a a competition Dutch tank.
Vin's rotala kill tank Rotala Kill Tank
Burr's Dutch 120 Gal Dutchy Freestyle - Now with 50% more Dutch!
Vin's 2017 AGA Dutch 'no name' competition tank journal: (will update the link once I find it)

There have been quite a few posts in UKAPS where the user has algae problems - when advised to lower their light - mention: "But Green Aqua runs their lights at 100%" I too was heavily influenced by Green Aqua and started off with too high a light intensity 😅

 In another video they mention they are a showroom, so they have no choice but to run their lights at 100% so that the presentation is consistent.


----------



## arcturus (20 Jan 2022)

erwin123 said:


> There have been quite a few posts in UKAPS where the user has algae problems - when advised to lower their light - mention: "But Green Aqua runs their lights at 100%" I too was heavily influenced by Green Aqua and started off with too high a light intensity 😅
> 
> In another video they mention they are a showroom, so they have no choice but to run their lights at 100% so that the presentation is consistent.


Green Aqua uses (or at least used) ADA Aquasky and Solar in several of their showroom tanks. They run them at 100% because ADA provides no dimmer or controller. These lights are designed to be run in the “ADA way” at 100%


----------



## erwin123 (20 Jan 2022)

arcturus said:


> Green Aqua uses (or at least used) ADA Aquasky and Solar in several of their showroom tanks. They run them at 100% because ADA provides no dimmer or controller. These lights are designed to be run in the “ADA way” at 100%



i have never seen a Green Aqua video where they say the reason they run at 100% is because there is no dimmer 😅

They explain that the reason they run at 100% is because they are a showroom so that there is a certain expectation regarding the presentation of their tanks.


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jan 2022)

High light, high maintenance!


----------



## heliophyte (20 Jan 2022)

I like the video's from aquarium co-op as well, although they are less on the technical/scaping side most of the time.
Filipe Oliveira who you might have seen on Green aqua has his own channel as well. He also has a video on his fertilizing scheme.
SteveScapes is a great in depth channel for scaping. He can be a little dry though. (Also found him through green aqua)


----------



## arcturus (20 Jan 2022)

erwin123 said:


> i have never seen a Green Aqua video where they say the reason they run at 100% is because there is no dimmer 😅


Not getting your point. ADA lights _do not have a dimmer_. How could they dim these lights even if they wanted to? ADA lights are not designed to be dimmed but to driven at a constant level. There is at least one Green Aqua video (I will link it if I find it) where they explain they needed to replace the ADA lights with another dimmable model to control algae...

You will find this on the product manual of the ADA lights:





To dim ADA lights you need an unsupported third-party controller. You will find reports describing on how to do so, using either constant current pulse-width modulation dimmers or constant voltage dimmers. This ends up being a trial and error process because some conventional dimmers do not work with these lights at all. This procedure also usually involves replacing the power supply altogether. There are also reports of the lights to stop working after being driven for a few months with a dimmer. So, this procedure might work or not.

I doubt you will hear Green Aqua or any other ADA dealer suggesting to make a modification to the lights using an unsupported device that can possibly cause damage and void the warranty.


----------



## Ria95 (20 Jan 2022)

I take it as more of a tongue in cheek comment on how a large part of youtube comfortably forgets or belittles the limitations of the products in their ads sponsored reviews. 
I would also recommend reading articles and webpages (including forums). The information is often times a lot more dense and better delivered.


----------



## erwin123 (20 Jan 2022)

arcturus said:


> Not getting your point. ADA lights _do not have a dimmer_. How could they dim these lights even if they wanted to? ADA lights are not designed to be dimmed but to driven at a constant level. There is at least one Green Aqua video (I will link it if I find it) where they explain they needed to replace the ADA lights with another dimmable model to control algae...



Green Aqua in the video I linked to, the presenter provided the reason why they run lights at 100%.

When I visit their websites, I see photos of other dimmable lights being used, are they being dimmed or being run at 100%?


----------



## arcturus (20 Jan 2022)

erwin123 said:


> Green Aqua in the video I linked to, the presenter provided the reason why they run lights at 100%.
> 
> When I visit their websites, I see photos of other dimmable lights being used, are they being dimmed or being run at 100%?


I visited their store twice and they did have tanks with dimmed lights, including in the showroom. The plant tanks (not in the showroom) used moderate lighting, which means they were not using ADA lights there. So, it all depends on the situation. Of course, in the showroom and in their amazing videos the target is to have strong lighting. One of the interesting talks I had with one of the staff members was about how they managed to keep the tanks in such pristine state with so many hours of lighting... the answer can be boiled down to "this amount of light is excessive... do not try that at home unless you hire us to do the maintenance for you "


----------



## Planted_Box (20 Jan 2022)

I struggle to read articles that are long winded due to my adhd i cant focus but i can watch and listen very well aslong as im fidgeting, i wish i could read long i would learn so much more never read a full book in my life and it one of my new year resolution 😅


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2022)

Our very own @George Farmer 



			https://www.youtube.com/c/gf225/videos
		


Also a very good podcast


----------



## sparkyweasel (21 Jan 2022)

Planted_Box said:


> never read a full book in my life and it one of my new year resolution


I've just read (and liked) Richard Osman's_ Thursday Murder Club_, it's very popular. It's divided into very short chapters (one to maybe four pages) so it's easy to read in small chunks which might suit you.
hth


----------



## Rockfella (10 Feb 2022)

Planted_Box said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone know any Good YouTube channels that are very informative and not just re-scaping tanks, info like fertilisation what to look out for different signs, co2 low tech maintenance high tech etc.
> 
> ...





			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC06AbbfqomU3MvOB4HE64uQ/videos
		


This!


----------



## dw1305 (10 Feb 2022)

Hi all, 


Rockfella said:


> This!


I didn't know Dr Novak had re-appeared.  I'll be interested in his videos, although I'd probably describes his content as a mixture of <"_the good, the bad and the ugly_">.

He comes <"up a bit on UKAPS"> usually to do with <"biocenosis buckets and anoxic filtration">.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2022)

Planted_Box said:


> I wish i could read long i would learn so much more never read a full book in my life and it one of my new year resolution 😅


Try manga or long form comics, that’s often recommended for dunces like me who likewise find books can be a labour not a love.


----------



## Rockfella (13 Feb 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I didn't know Dr Novak had re-appeared.  I'll be interested in his videos, although I'd probably describes his content as a mixture of <"_the good, the bad and the ugly_">.
> 
> ...


Apparently multiple discus owners are seeing wigglers after decades simply adding BCBs (clay buckets) in their set ups.


----------



## Lemonhands (22 Apr 2022)

I'm certainly interested in finding more YouTube aquascaping channels to subscribe to as I like to put them on in the background whilst i'm working (i'l have a more concise dig through the previous posts on here, but thought i'd comment to give it a bump). One of my favourites is SerpaDesign (https://www.youtube.com/c/SerpaDesign), not just aquascaping, but a lot of biotope creation and he generally is great


----------



## GHNelson (22 Apr 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/c/Tropictank
		



			https://www.youtube.com/c/MJAquascaping
		



			https://www.youtube.com/c/KeepingFishSimple
		



			https://www.youtube.com/c/MARKSAQUATICS
		



			https://www.youtube.com/c/TheCineScaper
		



			https://www.youtube.com/c/gf225
		



			https://www.youtube.com/c/MDFishTanks
		



			https://www.youtube.com/c/MarksShrimpTanks


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2022)

Lemonhands said:


> One of my favourites is SerpaDesign


I follow this guy also with his crazy DIY projects! Nice pond too!


----------



## zozo (22 Apr 2022)

Fish in Nature


			https://www.youtube.com/user/Fishplore/videos
		


Educational and beautiful HD Macro Recordings.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/TheDave333/videos
		


Some good pond ideas and to have a laugh too.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/davidpaganbutler/videos
		


Discus and plants.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/PlantedDiscusFishTank/videos


----------



## alnitak (22 Apr 2022)

Hello ! 
Amazing mini aquatic landscapes: 
https://www.youtube.com/c/AsuGreen11


----------



## Lemonhands (22 Apr 2022)

Thanks all, adding them to my subscriptions as I type


----------



## fivb77 (23 Apr 2022)

A very good low-budget aquarium channel. Video series including fish reproduction



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCa_xzX50wGrPOTDRR3h_jw/videos


----------

